

The 11 Best Airplane Reads for Entrepreneurs - allenleein
https://medium.com/tech-doodles/the-11-best-airplane-reads-for-entrepreneurs-4971eb18d4ed

======
DrScump
Am I the only one to find the signal-to-noise ratio of a lot of content on
medium.com to be uselessly low?

~~~
kikimschirr
No, definitely not. But ultimately you'll have that issue on any UGC site. I
think Medium is combating it fairly well--they've reached out to even me, so I
know that they are cultivating authors.

